# Válvula antirretorno



## moldrien

Saludos amiguitos, esta va para el hilo de términos especializados:

¿hay algún fontanero, técnico de fluidos, ingeniero que sepa cómo se dice en inglés "valvula antirretorno"?

Mil gracias.

Por cierto, yo me muevo en el mundo de la energía solar y un poco más ampliamente la ingeniería, y ofrezco mis conocimientos de traducción en este campo, pero la verdad no sé como funciona esto. ¿Debo dar mi dirección de correo-e o algo asi para que me lleguen las preguntas?, ¿o se trata de consultar los foros de vez en cuando?

Saludos
Fernando


----------



## moldrien

¡huy!, perdón. quise decir "válvula". (fíjense en la tilde)
Fernando


----------



## sibol

Hola Moldrien:

Se dice "check valve".

Un saludo.


----------



## el_novato

check valve, como bien dice sibol.

Una pregunta, saliéndonos un poco.

¿En españa no usan nombres para herramientas o dispositivos mezclando el español y el inglés?, ya que en el argot técnico usado en esta parte del mundo, a la válvula antirretorno (unidireccional) también le dicen:  válvula check


----------



## David Garbett

moldrien said:
			
		

> Saludos amiguitos, esta va para el hilo de términos especializados:
> 
> ¿hay algún fontanero, técnico de fluidos, ingeniero que sepa cómo se dice en inglés "valvula antirretorno"?


 
Non return valve


----------



## moldrien

Thanks for your help Sibol, el_novato and David.

By the way, David, what do you think about Sibol and el_novato's suggestion (check valve)?

Como respuesta a el_novato a su inquietud acerca del uso de términos ingleses en el mundo de las herramientas, pues seguramente haya algo de anglicismo pero, al menos en el múndo en que yo me muevo, (electricidad, enegría) debe ser muy bajo porque no me viene a la mente ningún término.

Tampoco yo soy el amo de los talleres.

Gracias de nuevo a todos.F
Fernando


----------



## maianana

¡Salud foreros! ¿Alguno podría decirnos cuál es el equivalente de "válvula de corte/de nivel" en inglés americano? Esta válvula está en el sistema del flotante del carburador de un auto. Es todo el contexto que tenemos. ¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!


----------



## psicutrinius

"float valve"?


----------



## rholt

"float valve"?

Se usa arriba de la mecha/barrena en tubería de perforacion rotario.


----------



## olarayda

Hola foreros,

  No se podría decir "delivery vavle" para "válvula antirretorno". Estoy buscando el término adecuado para "delivery valve" y estaba pensando en válvula antirretorno o vávula de descarga. Esoy hablando en el contexto de inyectores y bombas de combustible.


----------

